# Haunted Parts Hangman



## hauntedparts (Jul 27, 2012)

Here are some videos of my hangman using a wiper motor.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The prop feet on that look so real that I wouldn't be surprised if someone called the cops about the hanged guy in your yard


----------



## hauntedparts (Jul 27, 2012)

HaHa! They sell the hands and feet at Dollar Tree for $1.00 each. They only sell the right side hands and feet for some reason.


----------



## hauntedparts (Jul 27, 2012)

Haunted Parts Hangman with hands gripping noose videos.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Great job.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Dude, that's bad ass. The feet look real. Awesome movement!



RoxyBlue said:


> The prop feet on that look so real that I wouldn't be surprised if someone called the cops about the hanged guy in your yard


Lol yeah like that internet pic of the fake body hanging upside down tangled up in Christmas lights...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, you're gonna get calls, definitely


----------



## hauntedparts (Jul 27, 2012)

Haunted Parts Hangman Video


----------



## hauntedparts (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the positive responses. I appreciate it. This was my first time building a hangman and it was a really fun project. I'm already got it loaned out over the next few weeks for Halloween parties. : )


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is soooo real looking!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Amazing prop, I am so close to try to make one for my haunt. Sadly, it might be too graphic, since I get lots of tots too.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Where did you get the knees from? My computer speakers are a bit wonky so I couldn't hear it in the video.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

That is one of the most realistic hanging mans I have seen. If only you had a remote stop on him so after 30 seconds his legs would top kicking and he would go limp.


----------



## hauntedparts (Jul 27, 2012)

The Haunted Parts Hangman in previous videos SOLD in a heartbeat as soon as I posted it on Craigslist. I didn't know how attached my wife, kids, friends and neighbors became to him until I sold him. My daughter said seeing me put the hangman in the persons vehicle was like watching me stuff a dead body into a car!. lol They were so upset to see him go I had to make another one. Here is the video of Haunted Parts Hangman Version 4. I used an old school TRICO Wiper Motor and it works great. I wish I had more of these motors because the shaft diameter / thread size is bigger than the Monster Guts wiper motor. Tired of stripping the threads on the MG wiper motor. The power supply I used was a large 12volt 5 amp power supply I had laying around. I'm going to swap it out with a smaller sized 12v / 5A power supply later.


----------



## hauntedparts (Jul 27, 2012)

The knees I got from SPIDER HILL PROPWORKS. They cost $3.50 / each. I could easily add the parts to run a program that starts and stops his thrashing. I could also use a remote unit used to turn outdoor christmas lights on and off. They sell them for about $10 at Home Depot. www.spiderhillpropworks.com


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## hauntedparts (Jul 27, 2012)

*New Hauted Parts Hangman in action*

Here's my new Haunted Parts Halloween Hangman using a Trico Wiper Motor, Haunted Parts Wiper Motor Bracket, 12vdc 5amp power supply and wiring harness.


----------



## hauntedparts (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, similar to mine, just driven different. Sadly, mine was brand new this year and couldn't put him out because it poured rain all day. But, there is always next year!


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh man, that is so cool. I know what I'll be doing for my next prop!


----------

